# NCIS - 10/24/17



## Cathbad (Oct 25, 2017)

Had to mention this.

The episode was a good one.

But if you missed it - especially the final line - you should go back and have a listen.

Very powerful.  This was one of the best character-building episodes of all times.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 26, 2017)

From which season& episode ? I believe we had yesterday an episode from S15, ep 5. Is this the one you are talking about ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 26, 2017)

Alexa said:


> From which season& episode ? I believe we had yesterday an episode from S15, ep 5. Is this the one you are talking about ?



Yes - yesterday's (Tuesday's) episode.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 26, 2017)

I couldn't watch the entire episode. Why did you like it so much ? Because they showed us a little from Reeves's personal life ? Or Tony torturing McGee again with old photos ? Melissa story was kinda weak. How did she know reeves was federal agent and fooled him so easy ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 26, 2017)

Reeves was intimately revealed.  And yeah, the Tony thing was great!  

But you missed the final line.  Powerfully impressive.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 27, 2017)

Damn it ! I blame the cats.

Can you remind me that line ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 27, 2017)

*"My name is Clayton Dante Reeves... and I have a story to tell."*

It was who the character is; the circumstances; the way the line was delivered, that gave me a chill.  Dramatic character development.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 27, 2017)

The script for Clayton is not so good. He is MI-6, but has permanent office with NCIS ? He has no authority or powers of arrest on American soil, or he was the one going to arrest Melissa ? They just throw him in doing whatever is up to and including investigating crimes as a member of the team.

I don't like Clayton. In this espisode he was more serious, but usually he behaves like a bomb ready to explode any moment.

And that line is oddly familiar. Didn't we hear it from another movie or something ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't think his position is much different than having an Israeli MOSSAD agent attached to NCIS.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 28, 2017)

Ziva's presence was explained. She coudn't go back in Israel after kiling her brother. 

On the contrary, I don't remember any episode giving details about Clayton's presence. He was just hunging there, ear dropping to whatever Gibbs team was doing.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 28, 2017)

His back-story included serving with the boss.  He was brought in on an on-going case he was also involved in, and they assigned him attached to NCIS.  As for Ziva, she didn't _want_ to return - not that she couldn't... her daddy would have covered for her.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 28, 2017)

You mean director Vance ? I think I missed that episode.

Ziva's problem was her daddy. She didn't want him find out her brother was a traitor. 

I miss Ziva and Tony in the show. I like our new agents, but it's still not the same.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 28, 2017)

Alexa said:


> I miss Ziva and Tony in the show. I like our new agents, but it's still not the same.



And now, with Abby leaving, the show is finished.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 28, 2017)

WHAT ?  

What are you talking about ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 28, 2017)

This is Abby's last season.  Very sad.

No way the show will survive without her.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 28, 2017)

The heart is still Gibbs, but it's true that without Abby they could just stop doing other seasons. Anyway, 15 seasons is not bad at all.


----------



## dask (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll continue to watch as long as David McCallum stays in the cast. He's the reason I started watching NCIS in the first place.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2017)

Typically speaking most series don't survive losing many/most of their core characters - esp when the series is so powefully character driven. That leaves pretty much just Gibs, McGee and Ducky as the only originals left; with Ducky's assistant being the only long term regular left. 

I agree 15 seasons is a great run for a series and I suspect they'll probably get another one or two out of it before it gets really strained. They might then simply split it off into other series (NCIS was a split off Jag originally anyway). That said who knows they might turn it around and get a few new characters and spark it off again. 

Hard though - thus far NCIS spin offs haven't grabbed me at all. In fact I'd say only Linda Hunt as Hetty Lange really works - the rest of the casts seem too flat/casual - dare I say either normal or too formula. Rather like a cast of McGee's - not bad just not novel


----------



## Alexa (Oct 28, 2017)

Rumors said Mark Harmon's health is not so good and he was supposed to quit after S14. Without Gibs, this version of NCIS has no future at all.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2017)

They could retire Gibs to a senior management position, but I agree without Gibs it would really fall apart. They could have continued without Gibs I think, but only if they'd kept Tony in the team. Tony already had a few trial episodes where he slipped into the "father figure" position that Gibs holds so it would be a natural evolution of the series. But losing Tony its just too many fresh faces all at once.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe they will bring Tony back. I watched him in Bull and has no fun playing it. And discover somehow Ziva is still alive.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 29, 2017)

There was no physical evidence she ever died...


----------



## Alexa (Oct 29, 2017)

So, if she wants back in the series....Interesting.


----------

